
Show HN: SuRealEstate – Game where you become a real estate investor - mitenmit
https://mitenmit.github.io/surealestate/
======
GraemeLion
There's no option to outright buy a property. I might not want a loan because
I can purchase the property for list. While tax benefits factor into loan
interest and what not, purchasing outright allows for a much better roi.

~~~
mitenmit
That's right, you can repay the full loan immediately after you buy the
property, that way you won't pay interest.

~~~
udfalkso
This doesn't seem to be working for me. The slider is not draggable. Hitting
repay does nothing?

------
timvdalen
The indication of playtime is really nice - will play it tonight when I get
the time.

